# Yesterday's songs were so much better!



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Yesterday - Vincent, Don Mclean:




Today - 'Yo a Stupid Hoe', Nicki Minaj:


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

It's really dumbed down isn't it?!!  There was a time when musicians wrote their own songs and played their own instruments.  Now it's all about visual image, not sound - and apparently that means grotesque cosmetic-surgically altered tattooed bodies.  There is still talent out there, but you really have to search for it!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> It's really dumbed down isn't it?!!  There was a time when musicians wrote their own songs and played their own instruments.  Now it's all about visual image, not sound - and apparently that means grotesque cosmetic-surgically altered tattooed bodies.  There is still talent out there, but you really have to search for it!



Yes, although to be fair I think the rot really started in the '70s with 'glam rock' - some particularly inane lyrics to be found there!  The '60s tended, on the whole, to have actual songs that told a story. I remember asking my Mum when I was about 5 (I know this because I was in my first house and we moved when I was 6) 'why are all the songs about love?'


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yes, although to be fair I think the rot really started in the '70s with 'glam rock' - some particularly inane lyrics to be found there!  The '60s tended, on the whole, to have actual songs that told a story. I remember asking my Mum when I was about 5 (I know this because I was in my first house and we moved when I was 6) 'why are all the songs about love?'



Ah <3.  Maybe those were the songs your Mum liked to listen to?!!  I like all the old sentimental ones too, and also some of the French classic love songs.  Singers like Charles Aznavour, Jacques Brel, Serge Gainsbourg and Joe Dassin ("et si tu n'existais pas").  Off to plug in my iPod now....


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 14, 2015)

I must be getting old too !  Some excellent lyrics by Punk bands.  "Clean your teeth ten times a day, Scrub away scrub away the SR way" . Lead singer was "Polly Styrene"  Of XRAY SPEX


----------

